# ever use a wing ladder



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

so i got a fancy wing ladder








well let me tell you if you pull those pins on the side you better have your feet in the clear or the heavy end down - my right foot was not in the clear when this contraption came down - good news is big toe not broken bad news toenail should be in the trash can by tommorow


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

What made you think that pulling the pins out would not prevent the rest of the ladder from sliding down? They do the same thing as the swivel-hooks on an extension ladder.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

no one ever said i was the sharpest stick - split second of carelessnes - unaware of were my body was - and most importantly not completely familiar with a new tool


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I sometimes use this ladder, it is a nice compact size. I know, I know... its aluminum - I dont use it for service change outs, so settle down. :thumbsup:










~Matt


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

nolabama said:


> no one ever said i was the sharpest stick - split second of carelessnes - unaware of were my body was - and most importantly not completely familiar with a new tool


Those are great ladders, especially on stairs and in occupied offices. BUT, they are very heavy. Sorry to hear about your foot.


----------



## slowforthecones (Sep 13, 2008)

great ladder.. i have a alum one and I'm considering a m22 fiberglass version. What are you guys input in the m22 fiberglass little giant (a-frame & vertical ) vs. a similiar 20 ft. extension ladder or 16. a-frame fiberglass?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

slowforthecones said:


> great ladder.. i have a alum one and I'm considering a m22 fiberglass version. What are you guys input in the m22 fiberglass little giant (a-frame & vertical ) vs. a similiar 20 ft. extension ladder or 16. a-frame fiberglass?


 
We have a few in the toolcrib and that's where they usually stay. Everyone complains about how heavy they are. I like them and think they fit the need for stairs and replacing several different height ladders when I am on a job that I can carry it on a cart.


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

Excellent ladder for working in stairwells and such where you need different heights on each side. Quite versatile also. I agree about the weight. Very heavy, and the fiberglass ones (for electrical work) are high dollar.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I actually have two of these ladders.

A model 17.....









And a 21 Skyscraper....









Yea, I can hear everyone screaming about aluminum, but if the power is off, so what?


----------



## slowforthecones (Sep 13, 2008)

I have a question about the skyscraper ladder...yes I know it's heavy but has owning that ladder paid for itself over the course of 5 jobs?

slowforthecones


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

That's what a protective (steel) toe is for.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

slowforthecones said:


> I have a question about the skyscraper ladder...yes I know it's heavy but has owning that ladder paid for itself over the course of 5 jobs?
> 
> slowforthecones


 
It took 8, not five.


----------



## seo (Oct 28, 2008)

480sparky said:


> It took 8, not five.


480sparky do you like the skyscraper? And are the pricy?


----------



## slowforthecones (Sep 13, 2008)

480sparky said:


> It took 8, not five.


Maybe the labor rate between California and Iowa is differ. I ordered 2 new M22 fiberglass little giants today. Yeah pricey and heavy but very versatile. Looking at the price of a double sided step A-frame 12ft costs around $700 and this giant is a bargain at $500 shipped.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

seo said:


> 480sparky do you like the skyscraper? And are the pricy?


 
I paid $812 shipped for the 21-footer. I charge a c-note per use.


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

I like the looks of the platform to stand on. I might get dizzy way up there.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

te12co2w said:


> I like the looks of the platform to stand on. I might get dizzy way up there.


The work platform is real neat to have. Makes working on a ladder for any length of time much easier on the feet.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I own a Little Giant simply because it is the only tool for the job sometimes. I dread each and every time I have to use it though. Heavy bastard.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> I own a Little Giant simply because it is the only tool for the job sometimes. I dread each and every time I have to use it though. Heavy bastard.


Hence the c-note for having to drag out a 108-pound ladder.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

I've got the 17ft Little Giant and I love it. It stays at my mouse mostly but I've taken it to the job from time to time. Once you get used to it it's extremely helpful for a variety of tasks. If you compare the weight of it to a regular 6 or 8ft ladder it's a little on the heavy side. If you compare it to the weight of a comparibly sized extension ladder it's light, and much more versatile. And when it's folded up it takes up the space of a 4ft step ladder.

I've used the Werner version and I think the Gorilla version, and the Little Giant is much nicer. For one it's a little bit lighter and the action of the parts is smoother, and more well built.

By the way I've got the aluminum, the fiberglass version IS HEAVY.


----------



## slowforthecones (Sep 13, 2008)

I have the alum M22, considered a skyscraper but holding off on it because there's really no need yet. Just ordered 2 fiberglass M22s. If a job requires a skyscraper...I wouldn't be climbing it.. time to pickup "amigo" or my apprentice and send him up!


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

480sparky said:


> The work platform is real neat to have. Makes working on a ladder for any length of time much easier on the feet.


 I can imagine.


----------



## slowforthecones (Sep 13, 2008)

The giant ladder is atleast twice the weight of a fiberglass a-frame 8 ft. type I ladder. I've hurt myself a few times when I first started using the little giant but now I'm very use to not getting my toes or fingers smashed.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

slowforthecones said:


> The giant ladder is atleast twice the weight of a fiberglass a-frame 8 ft. type I ladder. I've hurt myself a few times when I first started using the little giant but now I'm very use to not getting my toes or fingers smashed.


Maybe the 22ft is that heavy but definitely not he 17.


----------

